# LONDON | Nine Elms | New $23bn District | U/C



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Keybridge House Replacement Proposal*




























http://keybridgehouse.co.uk/


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

would look much better in white.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

This will become an awesome neighborhood once fully redevelopped


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

Looks great, and clearly it's a smart strategy to redevelop this corner of London. However being sceptical I wonder how much of this housing will be genuinely 'affordable'? 

Also makes me wonder why there is so much money for such huge developments in London....yet elsewhere in the UK we see smaller but vital projects (Nottingham's Eastside) scrapped on financial basis? Yep, jealous of London, unashamedly so.


----------



## gehenaus (Jan 30, 2013)

ranny fash said:


> Looks great, and clearly it's a smart strategy to redevelop this corner of London. However being sceptical I wonder how much of this housing will be genuinely 'affordable'?
> 
> Also makes me wonder why there is so much money for such huge developments in London....yet elsewhere in the UK we see smaller but vital projects (Nottingham's Eastside) scrapped on financial basis? Yep, jealous of London, unashamedly so.


Investors are much more likely to see a return on their investment?
It does peeve me somewhat that London is so ridiculously far ahead.


----------



## Riise (Nov 12, 2006)

SE9 said:


> *New Covent Garden Market* | Nine Elms
> 
> Part.


Which part of the development is displayed the above rendering?


----------



## Bligh (Apr 29, 2013)

Riise said:


> Which part of the development is displayed the above rendering?


Its New Covent Garden Market. Just Slightly south east of the complex - but still apart of the new neighborhood. There is a map showing its geographical position on here!


----------



## Bligh (Apr 29, 2013)

PortoNuts said:


> *Keybridge House Replacement Proposal*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guys is there any news on this proposal? Looks very interesting! I love the design.


----------



## Bligh (Apr 29, 2013)

Something interesting abou the "One Nine Elms" Twin Tower skyscraper complex:



> The Development is programmed to be one of the first residential schemes to be completed at Vauxhall, after One St George Wharf.


(from the official website: http://www.nineelmslondon.com/map )

Interesting to read that statement - especially considering that St.Georges Wharf is seriously nearing completion.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Embassy Gardens*


Embassy Gardens u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Embassy Gardens u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Embassy Gardens u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Embassy Gardens u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Embassy Gardens u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


DSC_0057 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Bligh (Apr 29, 2013)

^^^^

Fantastic news. Cannot wait to see Embassy gardens ride. This will be a stunning part of the City.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Bligh said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Fantastic news. Cannot wait to see Embassy gardens ride. This will be a stunning part of the City.


Certainly a vibrant one. And it deserves it after so much neglect.


----------



## Bligh (Apr 29, 2013)

Any posts/opinions on the new "Bondway Tower"?


----------



## LondonFox (Nov 4, 2010)

gehenaus said:


> Investors are much more likely to see a return on their investment?
> It does peeve me somewhat that London is so ridiculously far ahead.




Hense HS2….


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Embassy Gardens*

@Union Man


----------



## Khaleejian (Jun 20, 2012)

PortoNuts said:


> *Keybridge House Replacement Proposal*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is really nice. hope its built


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Khaleejian said:


> this is really nice. hope its built


It has a very North American style.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

SE9 said:


> *Embassy Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1623494
> 
> ...


:cheers2:


----------



## Bligh (Apr 29, 2013)

Coming on well. Lookin forward to seeing this rise.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

This is going to turn out great. :cheers2:


----------

